# First Grow - CaliforniaOrangeBud <> BigBud <> RedShiva



## PeaceKiller (Mar 23, 2008)

Firstly, I would like to say many thanks to everyone here on MP for all the great information, from the novices to the more experienced. I've been lurking here for a few months and have learned so much. I've decided to finally make an account and share my Grow Journal in hopes to learn more as well as help my fellow members.


Now onto the good stuff

Cabinet: 16L x 20W x 40H
Lights: 3 CFL's (5500K) = Total about 85 W - about 6000 Lumens.
2 x 55W 6700K 22" CFL's on the way which will add another 8000 Lumens or so. Will post pics upon setup.
Soil: MG Garden Soil (All I had available at the time)



Light cycle is 18/6. One intake fan down low, one exhaust up top pulling hot air off the lights.

Germinated 5 CaliOrangeBud, 5 BigBud, 5 Red Shiva using paper towel technique. All 15 seeds had tap roots 2 days later, in which I planted.



2 days later, showed themselves.




About a week later (day 10) Transplanted the Shiva and COB to larger 2qt containers, as they are growing much faster then the BB.




About day 16 now and transplanted the the 5 BB to larger containers as well.




At this point, there is starting to be a noticable odor :hubba:. So what better to do than make your own scrubber. Some consider me cheap, others, practical, however whatever gets the job done is what counts. All props go to Ryoko @ Garensecure.com for the design which has great results.
1 Roll screen
1 Honeywell Activated Carbon Pre-Filter Sheet
1 Coffee can
Few Zip Ties and some Duct Tape
Total cost, about 15 bucks.

Chop ends off of the coffee can and sand down.



Zip Tie it up (I coulda ran the screen around twice, but I'm guessing the 120mm (4.75") computer exhaust fan puts out about 40-50 CFM and I wanted the least amount of obstruction as possile to allow for more airflow). Wrapped filer around about 2 times. Finished scrubber size 5" x 9"





Wow, did that thing make a difference:clap:. I do feel the air come out all around it, and the temps in the cabinet remain unchanged, perfect.

The cabinets getting crowded much faster than I anticipated (it's like times square on new years eve in there), but I hope the addition of the 2 new CFL's later this week will provide more light to help penetrate down low. No nutes yet, and not planning on any during the Veg, as everything looks well so far, I'll just let them be (if it ain't broke, don't fix it, right?).

Flowering will take place in a Hydrohut Mini. I'll deal with that when the time comes. Another 2 or 3 more weeks Veging perhaps (I will play it by ear, depending on how long I can maintain healthy plants in the cabinet). I'm looking at running a 400W HPS with electronic ballast and air coolable reflector.

Question... Do you think i need a air coolable reflector for a 400W HPS, or could I go open reflector? This will be in a 3.5' x 3.5' x 6.5' Hydrohut.

Once again, thank you to everyone.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice job so far. I wouldn't worry about the light so much, where are all the plants going to go? I would go to flower now if you are going to try to get 15 plants (even whatever you have left after you pull males will be crowded) in that space, way to small. You'll just have to watch temps, increase air flow regarding heat and the lamp, air cooled is always nice. Good like and nice job


----------



## 50bud (Mar 23, 2008)

Great carbon scrubber, setup looks good, u might want to go get 2 or 3 more cfl's in there to about 10,000 lumens more light the better but just being practical and economical lol.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 23, 2008)

I would definitely try to get as many lights into that box as possible. Also, you may want to containers that are dark in color next grow. Move the lights as close as possible to the plant tops. Cfls are relatively cool so they wont burn the plant tops. That will provide better light penetration for your babies. Also, as Joker said, go ahead and put them into flower pretty soon. They are going to get really realy crowded in that box even after you remove the males. 

Good luck and take care. Be safe. BTW, they are lookin real good my friend!


----------



## PeaceKiller (Mar 23, 2008)

Thank you all for the feedback, appreciated. I will raise the plants up back closer to the lights, until my 2 additional CFL's come in, and take it from there. You're right, there's no sense having all that space between the lights and plants (well over a foot in this case).

I won't be flowering in this cabinet, but a Hydrohut Mini under a 400W HPS.


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 24, 2008)

Lookin good man...i'd go with a coolable hood. 

peace!


----------



## PeaceKiller (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, the extra CFL's came in, thankfully some electrician friends helped wire the ballast and sockets.



These 2 55W - 6700k lamps add about another 4500 Lumens a piece. They get rather warm so I threw in 2 more 80mm fans.




Wow! Need shades to look in there now, holy smokes. These things blow the 3 CFL buls away in terms of brightness.



I will go to flower in less than 2 weeks. It's way to crowded in there, I completely underestimated the space needed in there, but it's a lesson learned.

Keep you posted. Be well.


----------



## headband (Mar 30, 2008)

use light proof containers, it could create major problems with light penetrating the roots using those 2 liters. Roots HATE light


----------



## annscrib (Mar 30, 2008)

nice set up you have there,,,,,, gl on the plants being girls


----------



## PeaceKiller (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback, appreciated.

Noted headband, next watering I will cover the containers, thank you .


----------



## gagjababy (Mar 30, 2008)

You should buy some y-adapters they allow you to connect 2 bulbs to one socket...


----------



## Melissa (Mar 30, 2008)

looks  like you have it going on :hubba: goodluck with them babies and on hoping there girlies :giggle:


----------



## MRGREENIE (Mar 30, 2008)

WOW VERY NACE SET UP GOOD LUCK WITH THE GROW HOPE YOU GET NICE STRONG LADIES
2 MRGREENIE THUMBS UP:clap:


----------



## PeaceKiller (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback everyone, appreciated. I forgot yet again to cover the clear containers.

Quick update.

The 2 55W CFL's were getting to hot, so they are put on hold. Plants are about a month old.




Hydrohut assembled.



Remaining supplies will be assembled this week (lights, fan, etc.) Keep you posted.

Be well.


----------



## PeaceKiller (Apr 13, 2008)

Quick update.

Finally, the hut is fully set up. Had to wait because the 6" Valueline inline fan was so darn loud, i couldn't run it discretly. It's great, don't get me wrong, the thing pushes *a lot* of air, however it's as loud as my vacum. I finally got my hands on a variable speed control, which I have on about 25% speed and is much quieter, and there is still plenty of air is comming out of the hut, it was a great solution. Everything seems well balanced now. Carbon filter (from ebay) to inline fan to 400 HPS cool tube and out top. The Digital Greenhouse ballast is virtually silent.






I started 12/12 a few days ago in the cabinet, and as soon as I can determine sex they will go into the hut accordingly. I will update when the ladies are put in their new home.

Be well everyone.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 13, 2008)

I would place that scrubber/intake up higher so it dose not rob the cooler air..


----------



## smokybear (Apr 13, 2008)

Awesome setup you have there. You're definitely on your way. I have my fingers crossed for ya for bunches of ladies. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## 50bud (Apr 14, 2008)

Your setup has come a long way and i am jealous,  lol. Seriously though thats nice, and sounds efficient, your plants look beautiful keep it up. You might want to wrap the bottom of those 2 liters with duct tape or something, roots dont like light..just my .02Cents.


----------



## TuGsLovesBudS (Apr 14, 2008)

Awesome grow area. Loving the cooltube. Green MoJo for sure. Later


----------



## Ettesun (Apr 14, 2008)

:ciao:
Some may call you cheap and/or practical, but I say 'very creative.' 
I love your scrubber.  Very nice set up you have there.
:watchplant:  I will be watching your progress.  
I'm especially interested in the California Orange.  I've seen photos and it is a beautiful plant.
Yours look happy and loved.  Take Care.  
eace:                                                     :fly:


----------



## PeaceKiller (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the feedback, appreciated . I will make the recommended changes when I move the ladies into the Hut (hopefully any day now, waiting for the lights to come on in the cabinet this evening so I can check out the plants possible genders).

Quick question... Once I move the ladies into the Hut, should I run the exhaust continuously, or put on the timer with the 12/12 light cycle?


----------



## PeaceKiller (Apr 16, 2008)

Quick update.

Moved the 15 plants into the Hut, under the 400W HPS. Temps are around 85... I will get a small circulating fan ASAP in there to move the air around more, the intake alone isn't cutting it, however the carbon filter is, don't smell a thing . My bedroom is rather warm from the exhaust though, my roommate came in and was like "damn, it's hot in here". I'm still trying to keep this covert from anyone, I hope it will last. I trust him, but still rather have no one know (cept you guys of course). Soon as I can see gender I will replant the ladies into 3 Gal bags, and start nutes. Until next time, take care everyone.

Quick question... Should I run the intake and exhaust continuously, or put on the timer with the 12/12 light cycle?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 16, 2008)

I believe you may want to lower your light.


----------



## PeaceKiller (Apr 24, 2008)

Quick update.

Thank you mentalpatient, i have lowerd the light (sometimes i seem to look over the basic things).

Replanted the females into 3 gallon grow bags.

Almost 2 weeks into flowering, and have the following ladies:
3 California Orange Bud
2 Big Bud
2 Red Shiva
2 Red Shiva (waiting to determine gender, I think 1 male 1 female as of today)

So I'm looking at 7 or 8 females out of the intial 15 plants started.

Started Fox Farm Big Bloom & Tiger Bloom last watering. I plan to fertilize everyother watering at recommended strengths.

Temps are rather high, can hit almost 90F at light source, about 80 at soil level. I live on top floor, so it can get rather hot on the warmer days. I will have to moniter, and come up with solutions as needed (it's not even summer yet). Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Besides that, plants are healthy and comming along well. Here's a few pix.





I am planning to take clones of each strain ASAP now that I have positive females, though its rather late in the grow. Will keep you posted.

Be well everyone.


----------



## milehigh (Apr 26, 2008)

are you running your inline fan constant while the lights are on. you should be! also get a small fam that fits into the lil sock thing around the intake at the bottom.. run that constant to with lights on. looks good though man.. light is a lil high for my choich still.. with that cool tube you should be able to get that 400w sitting 6-9 inches from the tops..


----------



## milehigh (Apr 26, 2008)

also i would consider moving the scrubber and fan up and hanging it from the top. it will **** more of the hot air, and also free up that much room for plant life!!


----------



## PeaceKiller (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for the input milehigh .

The inline fan runs 24/7, however I do have it plugged into a fan speed controller which i reduced speed quite a bit, due to the fan being so loud. It still pushes a ton of hot air out. I have turned up the speed today to see if this reduces the temp, however it doesn't seem so. I beleive I need a stronger intake fan to get cooler air in there. I'm currently running 2 computer fans (side by side) into the bottom flap for fresh air, they are 34 CFM each.


----------



## PeaceKiller (Apr 27, 2008)

Now that all the males have been removed, I have taken cuttings from the best looking females of each strain. You may laugh (I am), but these were the best I could get. Unfortunately my branching never went multiple, so I just have fan leaves up the stem. I cut from towards the bottom, rather then the top to not interfer where the flowers are growing.

I know they're just a fan leaves, but is there any chance i can expect roots? I followed Hicks tutorial (mucho props Hick, well done ol' chap ). Except I planted into those rapid rooter plug things instead of soil.
Dome is off in pic (obviously).


----------



## POTDOC (Apr 27, 2008)

sorry man you cant get clones from fan leaves


----------



## sillysara (Apr 27, 2008)

good idea with keeping everything HUSH HUSH!!  only way to have it..
i got 2 orangebud in flower 26 days..they smell great!!! good luck


----------



## PeaceKiller (Apr 27, 2008)

POTDOC said:
			
		

> sorry man you cant get clones from fan leaves


 
That's what I assumed, darn it.
Any other suggestions to get clones off of these? I would rather not start from seed again...

Thanks.


----------



## tcbud (Apr 27, 2008)

i start my plants with floros also, i keep my light at about an inch from the small plants with a fan right on them, (advise given to me here at MP) makes the stems sturdy, and promotes lots of nodes very close together, so you will have branches to take clones from.
Great grow and set up, You may want to stake those tho, so they dont fall later.
good growin!


----------



## liermam (Apr 27, 2008)

PeaceKiller said:
			
		

> Now that all the males have been removed, I have taken cuttings from the best looking females of each strain. You may laugh (I am), but these were the best I could get. Unfortunately my branching never went multiple, so I just have fan leaves up the stem. I cut from towards the bottom, rather then the top to not interfer where the flowers are growing.
> 
> I know they're just a fan leaves, but is there any chance i can expect roots? I followed Hicks tutorial (mucho props Hick, well done ol' chap ). Except I planted into those rapid rooter plug things instead of soil.
> Dome is off in pic (obviously).
> ...



From what I have learned, negative pressure is always better for a grow room. In other words, more exhaust than intake if possible.


----------



## Ettesun (Apr 27, 2008)

:farm:  I've been leaving mine on 24/7 now that the girls are in bud.  
I had them on a timer with the last grow (on 12 hrs./off 12 hrs.) but humidity got too high and mold was a problem.  Now I keep all standing water out and keep the fans and exhaust on all the time.  
You should see my power bill!!!!  
And later when they start budding your roommate might smell them.  How big is your house???  
Too bad you couldn't have the support of your roomate.  It would be very hard keeping that from someone you are sharing a house with.
Wow.  That is a tough one.  :fid:  Good luck to you.  I'll be popping in checking how you are doing! 
eace:

   Good Luck.                             :bolt:


----------



## Ettesun (Apr 27, 2008)

tcbud said:
			
		

> i start my plants with floros also, i keep my light at about an inch from the small plants with a fan right on them, (advise given to me here at MP) makes the stems sturdy, and promotes lots of nodes very close together, so you will have branches to take clones from.
> Great grow and set up, You may want to stake those tho, so they dont fall later.
> good growin!



I agree with TC...  I was going to write about your stretching plants needing closer lights and fans directly on them.
Why don't you pinch the tops and clone them.  Maybe you will also get some branching after you top your plants.  Should help for sure!
eace:


----------



## Ettesun (Apr 27, 2008)

PeaceKiller said:
			
		

> That's what I assumed, darn it.
> Any other suggestions to get clones off of these? I would rather not start from seed again...
> 
> Thanks.


:holysheep:  I suggest you clip the tops only of those plants and don't bother those fan leaves at all.  Make sure you have at  a node or two for easier rooting. Then clone those...  
You should get branches on the stems after you clip the tops...  are you still in veg?  I hope so.  I'd let them veg until you get some branches...  Also, since the light is just 400, you can bring it way down.  Just don't let them burn.  The closer the better.  But keep the fan so it blows between the light and the plants...  keeps them cooler while they get max rays!
That's just my idea on what 'I' would do...  Do you have any bat guano...  Do you have any Super Thrive???  
eace:


----------



## PeaceKiller (Apr 27, 2008)

Thank you for the suggestions everyone, appreciated.

During Veg, I should of had the lights closer (lesson learned) your right.

I keep the intake and exhaust running 24/7, and there is a slight vacuum, so no odor.

What do you mean by pinch the top? Buds are forming up there already. I do know what topping is, but I'm a little afraid don't want to mess that up.


----------



## Ettesun (Apr 27, 2008)

PeaceKiller said:
			
		

> Thank you for the suggestions everyone, appreciated.
> 
> During Veg, I should of had the lights closer (lesson learned) your right.
> 
> ...




:doh:Oh, sorry about that.  I thought you were still in veg...  Maybe once the light is lowered some branches will come off toward the bottom of your plants.   Hopefully you can get some clones then.  I have cloned many with little buds on them and they clone just fine.  I like to make sure I have two nodes on each clone.  Do you have a book on cloning?  Maybe there is some information in this site.  I think there is a whole thread with photos.  I'm going to go look right now.
 In my journal at the very beginning I have photos of clones.  I'll be sure to put some more up also.  At least you can get an idea what I do.  There's different practices of course.  
I use hydro for making clones.  I've never tried anything else, but I'm going to soon just to learn how...  I'll be looking up information about that myself.  I usually read and study a lot before I try anything new...  just a student at heart.   There is so much to learn always. 
Good luck to you.  eace:


----------



## PeaceKiller (Apr 27, 2008)

Thank you Ettesun, for your kind words and advice. I reviewed your journal and you sure have it going on, good job!

A few of my ladies have potential bottom braches that have multiple nodes. I'll give it another week or so to see if they further develop to be more suitable for cloning. Keep you posted.


----------



## Ettesun (Apr 27, 2008)

:ciao:
Well thank you too!  Come on over and check out my new photos.  
My lights were off so my girls are droopy, but they will perk up and I will get some more.  I put photos of the cloner in just for you.  Stop by for a peek.
:fly:  

eace:


----------



## PeaceKiller (May 3, 2008)

Hi everybody.

Ettesun, you were correct, the bottom branches on a few of the Orange Buds produced some nice shoots from the node during the past week. The light is now about a few inches off the top of the tallest plant. Hopefully I will have a better chance of clones off of these 2 clippings I took.




We'll see if they they survive, if not I'll just start from seed again but I will make sure to keep the plants more stocky rather than lanky by keeping lights closer. Your cloner rox btw .

I also have a slight gnat problem the past week. This happend during Vegging but I read a tip on here reccomending to cover the top of the soil with about an inch of perlite. I did and it worked great, less then a week later, not one gnat.
Looks like they are back, but now in the hut. I'm trying the same thing again, and will play it by ear, otherwise I will use more drastic measures. Humidity varies between 30-40%.

Anyway, I am 3 weeks into flower and all plants are looking healthy. I can see them get fuller everyday, it's so freakin' great!

1 of my 2 *Big Buds* (don't know why the leaves are curling down at the top, maybe to close to the light, heat maybe? - about 6 inches from light) my temps have been a steady 80 around the light. Any suggestions? BTW, you can see one of those freakin' gnats on the wall in this pic:



4 *California Orange Bud* (these are looking so sweeeet):




The 3 *Red Shivas* are comming along but are developing much more slowly... They may take a while until finished. Not worth taking pictures of yet. You can see them sticking out in the above left pic (they are in the bot right corner). These seeds were thrown in free in my order.

Be well everyone.


----------



## FATBOY (May 6, 2008)

can you get some closer bud pics in there I d like to see your cali's up close at the nodes everything is lokking good man how long did you veg for?


----------



## M1k3 FLO (May 6, 2008)

What's up Killer?  It's Mike again. Like the progress. Do you ever think about trimming? Like the little branches that only produce a large leaf. Just wondering. I trim mine up so they don't hog all the nutrients. I know SOG, people like all their leaves there. J/W. . .  Yeah closer pics would rock... good job dude.


----------



## PeaceKiller (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback 
Hi Mike!

The 4 California Orange Bud (all about 2 feet above the soil):





2 Big Bud (you can see 1 is almost a foot taller than the other):



3 Red Shiva (these are all as tall as the taller Big Bud (3 feet above the soil. Had to tie 2 of them down, they were pretty tipsy ):



FATBOY, I vegged them all for about 4 weeks, from seed.

Gnat problem is receeding .

Oh yea, the clones are still alive. I hope to see pertruding roots soon. keep you posted.

Take care everyone.


----------



## M1k3 FLO (May 6, 2008)

Yeah Man Looks completely awesome! all looking nice and growed up...

So what did you think about what I said about trimming. 

ALSO, I need to ask you and all here... 

Rather than taking clones, will my plants be fine if I start flowering and revegg once I know which are females. Don't want to fudge em up you know. . .


----------



## PeaceKiller (May 6, 2008)

Thanks Mike.

I was considering removing a few of the lower branches so they could concentrate on the main buds more, rather than just the small popcorn ones. Maybe tomorrow, we'll see.

From what I've read, revegging can cause hermies, as you already know. Most people will prob tell you to just flower the clones to find out, but it could take up to a few weeks.


----------



## M1k3 FLO (May 7, 2008)

I appreciate it Bud. But if its a male or female or hermie when you flower it, if you veg it again it cant turn into another thing.. Such as a female plant going under revegg and then changing to Hermie?  That happens like that?


----------



## PeaceKiller (May 10, 2008)

Okay, it's just about 4 weeks into flowering.

4 California Orange Bud (these are all pretty uniform):




2 Big Bud (the difference in personality of these 2 are crazy):


The taller girl looks like it's gonna have one heck of a cola :hubba:.
The shorter girl I had to tie cause she was swaying, a little top heavy. So much more stocky than the taller.

ROFL, it's amazing you can see the growth over just 1 week on the taller Big Bud (look at my post on 5/3/2008 the top pic. It's like 2 different plants, I'm so amazed).

Been about a week since I took clones (under 18/6) and last few days they are looking pretty sick (yellow leaves, droppy, I think they are way overwatered (consistantly wet, and no air is getting to the potential root area, the opposite of what I want), so I cracked open the starter cubes to have look to see if I should bother continuing them. One had a few roots, the other didn't have anything apparent. I want to disturb them as little as possible so I just transplanted them into small pots with 50% perlite/50% potting soil and I hope they/the rooted one will pull through.

The molasses thread had me really intregued, and everyone had some great input (appreciated) along with other info I read on the net,I was persueded to indulge in the molasses. I started today at about 1 Tbls/gallon. I will alternate this (which will be 2 Tbls/gallon if the plants show no ill effect), and the nutes on the waterings.

BTW, no more gnats .

Until next time, be well everyone.


----------



## PeaceKiller (May 16, 2008)

Quick update for everyone.

Thank you *Ettesun* for all your advise and suggestions regarding cloning. Thanks to you I now have a successful first clonning experience .

About 3 days ago I though these clones were gonners but I held on strong and kept the faith:



And today There was sooo much inprovment on the one on the left. New leaves, greener, perkyer and growing rapidly. I yanked the on on the right, it was a gonner:



Now for the flower update

4 California Orange Bud:





2 Big Bud (The growth characteristics are so different it's crazy. Kinda like the movie Twins with Arnold and Danny Devito):



3 Red Shiva (I'm gonna have to tie these down so they lean diagonal, as the light can't go much higher):



Until next time, be well everyone.

Also I have started another grow journal which involves the California Orange Bud clone, plus Bubblelicious and Blue Mystic from seed.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (May 16, 2008)

nice set up.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (May 17, 2008)

check the diy forum the homede bubbler cloners work great cloning is the way to go.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (May 17, 2008)

M1k3 FLO said:
			
		

> Yeah Man Looks completely awesome! all looking nice and growed up...
> 
> So what did you think about what I said about trimming.
> 
> ...


i revegged 2 plants as soon as they showed sex,everthing is great maybe not in all cases but im sure reveging when first signs show up should be ok.revegging makes it easier cause if its your first time cloning u may end up with no clones no mother and the ferther you are into flowering the harder it is to clone or revegg.trial and error will teach u alot.


----------



## smokybear (May 17, 2008)

The ladies are looking great. Fantastic work. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## PeaceKiller (May 23, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Everything seems to be going well so far.
Gnats practically gone, whew.

I have been ferting with Big Bloom/Tiger Bloom and Molasses, swithing between the two each watering.
Anyway, onto the pix

4 California Orange Bud (the ladie in the back looks scrumptios):




2 Big Bud (hmm, I wonder which is gonna produce a bigger yeild):



3 Red Shiva (these are starting to pack the buds on now. You can see a tremendous difference from the just 1 week ago pic. Also they smell sooooo good, I just want to cry at the beauty of the odor):



And finally, an overall garden pic:



Those Shivas are ginormous!
Wish I had something to prop the shorter plants on to raise them up a foot. 
Im going to try to bend the Shivas over tomorrow in order to lower the light a little.
Oh well, in 3 or 4 weeks when I put my new batch in for flowering, they will all be shorter strains, I hope .

Until next time, be well everyone.


----------



## PeaceKiller (May 24, 2008)

Tied plants down today. Lowered the light some.


----------



## megan23247 (May 24, 2008)

*Your grow is looking awesome man, the big bud sure does live up to its name thats for sure!  Keep up the good work and keep us posted.*


----------



## PeaceKiller (May 25, 2008)

Thanks megan.

Yea, that thing is huge (like, well over a foot)!!! Today was first day since I started flowering that I actually examined the plants. To bad the other Big Bug is nothing in comparison. You will see when I harvest that the big one will prob yeild like 3 or 4x the smaller Big Bud. Oh well, at least the small one didn't turn out male, I'll take what I can get.


----------



## megan23247 (May 25, 2008)

PeaceKiller said:
			
		

> Thanks megan.
> 
> Yea, that thing is huge (like, well over a foot)!!! Today was first day since I started flowering that I actually examined the plants. To bad the other Big Bug is nothing in comparison. You will see when I harvest that the big one will prob yeild like 3 or 4x the smaller Big Bud. Oh well, at least the small one didn't turn out male, I'll take what I can get.


 

Thats how I feel about my grow, its NOTHING in comparison to your grow, but I am happy I got the two girls I got considering I started with like ten or more seeds.  Good luck, I hope it smokes as good as it looks!  Keep us posted.


----------



## lilmissy (May 25, 2008)

Hey just want to say thanx for the info. You are doing a grea job and looks nice.  But i wont go that far for me.  Keep us posted on how you doing.

Thanx again.
Me


----------



## Thorn (May 25, 2008)

wow this grow is great! those are some tall shivas! I can't wait to see all of these nearly done and with some nice colours!!

What grow medium are they in?

Also that first carbon filter thing you made to eliminate smell, was it attached to a fan and have airflow through it or was it just attached? It looked pretty simple


----------



## PeaceKiller (May 25, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> What grow medium are they in?
> 
> Also that first carbon filter thing you made to eliminate smell, was it attached to a fan and have airflow through it or was it just attached? It looked pretty simple


 
Hi Torn,

Medium is 45% MG potting soil/45% Scotts Organic Choice potting soil/10% Perlite. These were what was available to me at the time.
I would like to try the Fox Farms Ocean, I hear good things about it.

The first carbon filter has a 120mm computer fan blowing into it.

Be well.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 27, 2008)

Wow, bro.. That grow tent is full... You see its a good reason to stay with the same strains so you can have an even canopy... And with that air cooled hood you should be able to have the tops within inches of your plants top... I keep mine about 3" away with no prob.... But i do keep my room chilly..


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 27, 2008)

:holysheep:  those are some nice BIG BUDS!   I love it!

great grow! thank you so much for sharing with us!


----------



## PeaceKiller (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback everyone.

You're totally right timmy, my next grow will have strains that are all on the short side (I hope). I have moved the light down to about 6" over the tops since I tied the girls down a few days ago.

I couldn't find any info on the "Red Shiva" (the site I ordered this grows seeds from, threw those 5 seeds in for free, and removed the info from their site) so I have been going by the info on Nirvanas site for their Shiva, and it states 9/10 weeks flower.

However I remembered this website, http://www.archive.org (archives websites), so I was able to go back a few months and find info on the Red Shiva. Now it seems that I have a 7/8 week flowering window. I can't wait cause thats 2 weeks sooner than I expected , considering it's correct info.

I checked the trichs of each strain yesterday and all are clear still.
Will post pix and update on Friday.

Be well all.


----------



## Ettesun (May 28, 2008)

:woohoo:
Very nice.  Glad I could help with the cloning... I've certainly learned through trial and error.  But those EZ cloners are great. 
I like your perlite on the tops of the planters.  I've had a problem with a little algae on my new planted babies, so I think I will try sprinkling perlite on them like yours.  Someone told me it cuts down on the green yucky stuff.  And you say it helps the gnats also...that's cool. Now for sure I will try it. 
I started using H2 O2 and I think that has helped with gnats and spider mites also.  
Good luck.  Looking forward to the photos Friday.
Take Care...  
eace:


----------



## PeaceKiller (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback everyone.

Yea, ettesun, the clonning was a success .
The perlite helped in the vegging stage 100%, and _was_ working until about a week ago, when, I'll assume it was gnat mating season, like overnight there was a whole civilazation in there. Maybe the gnats got hip to the perlite . I have some neem oil, which I don't want to spray on the leaves/buds this late in the game. So I figured, screw it, I'll just get some fly traps. I hate killing anything (large, small or even annoying as a gnat), but when the whole darn neighborhood moves into my tent, enoughs enough. 1 or 2 I don't mind, you know, just go about your business, but c'mon.
Any way, I hung a fly trap roll last night and 8 hours later i must have got a good majority of them. The other 20 inches of the tape wasn't pretty either, lol. I just replaced with a new roll. I'll do a search on here and see if I can find some other solutions to help aleviate the situation.






4 California Orange Bud (I checked the trichs on these and a few are just starting to get cloudy, I'll just plain water these from here on out. Also, they are absolute reakage, the tiny peice of leaf I just cut off to put under my fabulous $10 world class radio shack microscope, has my fingers stank, I love it . Good thing I got a clone of these. These ladies stand only 18-24 inches high above the soil. Nirvana recommends another 1 to 2 weeks flowering):






Group shots on the 2 Big Bud and 3 Red Shivas cause they are a tied down tangled mess of goodness.

The 2 Big Bud are showing lots of red pistils and some yellowing leaves (the only ones of all the ladies so far), however the trichs are still crystal clear, so we'll see. Nirvana recommends another 2 to 3 weeks.

The 3 Red Shiva are really packing the flowers on, not super dense but abundant. Everyday I can see 1/4 to 1/2 of legnthwise bud development on the cola tops. The info I was able to find on the site I got these seeds from states 7 to 8 weeks flower, so I'm now in that window. The trichomes are still clear and the new growth suggests otherwise, but we'll wait and see. Thanks to *megan23247's* thread I learned that I should go by the trich color only, regardless of other maturity indications. I'm not in too much of a hurry, cause I like to learn and watch them grow (plus the Cali Orange Buds should hold me over).





So to sum it up, it looks like I'll be chopping the California Orange Buds soon, maybe a week, I don't know since this is my first grow, but I will know after . I'll keep on top of the trich indications. I'll prob go 50/50'ish on all the ladies. And we'll see how the gnat situation pans out, so stay tuned.

Be well everyone and take care.


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jun 4, 2008)

Okay, quick update.

The 4 California Orange Bud are getting close, I think.
Checked on the trichomes and some are starting to get amber, most are cloudy, and a couple are still clear. Imma probably chop in the range of 50/50 to 75 amber/25 cloudy. The pistils are starting to turn orange as well.
So it could quit possibly be this weekend (I hope ), we'll see. These girls leaves are sooo sticky and rank, it's rediculous. They might go nuclear upon chopping, we'll see.





The rest of the ladies are comming along well. Finally they stopped growing length wise (cola, branches, etc...), so if they are anything like the California Orange Buds, it should mean they they are wrapping it up. It looks like the 2 Big Buds will be the next to chop, followed by the 3 Red Shiva. Im going to start to use plain water from here on out on all of them.

Will post update on both journals on Friday.

Be well everyone.


----------



## stoner (Jun 4, 2008)

Those are some impressive plants keep up the good work


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jun 6, 2008)

Hello everyone.

Here's an update...

4 California Orange Bud (They are really close now. All trichs are cloudy, a few are amber, maybe another few days, then chop. Thank god I got a clone of this (of the best plant too), they are short, stocky, really fills in, stinky & sticky as heck.):




2 Big Bud (They are totally different. These have clear/cloudy trichs, though the pistils are starting to really red'n. So maybe another week, we'll see.):



3 Red Shiva (The trichs on these are still mostly clear.):



And finally the whole grow room:



Darn gnats wont leave me alone. Have multiple fly traps around and seem to be picking them off like crazy, but still.... Fortunatly, they seem to be leaving the plants alone . After these are harvested, I'm going to have to really clean out the area.

Besides that all is well.
Take care everyone.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice work and nice strain selection. Hope you enjoy the smoke. Good Luck


----------



## slowwriter (Jun 10, 2008)

hi everyone, my first post! yay! Peace killer, very nice work on this, I wanted to make a suggestion that works wonders for me keeping my plants short and really bushy using the same bulbs you have there. I purchased a shield from a hardware store for all of my lights that focuses the light straight down and into my lower branches. They are meant for using the bulbs to work in a garage for example, and by putting one facing sideways at the bottom of the plant as well, I have plants that are almost as thick as they are tall. 

again, great work and thanks to everyone in these forums for their input!

I attached a pic of what I'm talking about, but have no idea where an attachment comes up


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jun 13, 2008)

Update time...

4 California Orange Bud (well, now 3 :hubba:. I chopped the lady on the top right):



2 Big Bud (the small one is so, bleh... The one that's big is a little airy in the bud department, but I'll give it another week. Hopefully it'll swell up):



3 Red Shiva (trichs on these are starting to get cloudy, buds are decent):



Here's the first one down. She was about 2 feet tall from the soil line:




Here's a size reference shot of the cola:



I don't even know what to do with this thing, haha, I've never had one before.
But seriously, I have it in a homemade drying box, so we'll see how that works out. I'll post pix of it another time considering it does it's job here.

Until next time, be well.


----------



## FLA Funk (Jun 14, 2008)

That is absolutely amazing for a first grow. I mean wow, really. I know your gonna enjoy that soo much. Awesome grow pk, mad props.


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jun 14, 2008)

Many thanks Funk 

I couldn't have done it without the help from all the wonderful souls here at MP.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2008)

yeah man your first grow is sick..... sick like catching a 10 foot wave, damn mann amzing how much total did you spend on everything setup, seed strains, lights,? how doesnt your roomate now, or does he and only he.... i would say thats a well kept secret if he doesnt...


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jun 14, 2008)

Here's a few pix of the dry box.

It's 2 small rubbermaid containers with the bottoms cut out and taped together to join up. This worked out well because it wound up having a small 1/2" ledge around the middle. I also covered all exterior areas of the containers with black contact paper (the stuff you line the bottom of draws with) to keep out any light or brightness.



This ledge allowed me to construct a screen platform with small 1/2" walls all around, to put small, un-hangable peices upon. The screen comfortably sits upon the ledges and is easily removeable. I used some foil tape to make the walls which also covers the sharp cut edges of the screen, so it's child friendly .



The box measurements are 14" H x 14" L x 10" W. There is a small computer fan blowing in at the bottom.


It has very low CFM, probably around 10-15 CFM, which is perfect because it allows for some air movement but won't necessarily dry buds out quickly, just enough fresh air to keep things moving and not stagnent.
At the top of the box is a small cut out (about 2" x 5") with 2 layers of the active carbon pre-filter stuff I used on my veg box exhaust (you can find pix on my first post on the first page of this grow journal). The air gently exhausts through here with no odor so far, as far as I know.

Here's a pic of my first plant harvest inside:



Until next time, be well everyone.


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi toke, thanks for the feedback. I kinda inpressed myself a little too .

I'm kind of affraid to calculate the total on materials spent, but considering I started from scratch it's okay, it pays off in the long run. Plus a good, proper investment will show itself in the results it produces if you know what your doing.

Here's an approx. breakdown:
Tent: 180
Lights (Bulb, ballast, reflector): 250
Fan and Fan Controller: 120
Carbon Filter: 60
Soils: 40
Nutes: 30
Seeds: 60
Light Hangers: 15
Timer: 10
And Misc. items: 50

So it looks like I spent between $700-$800, ouch, lol. The time spent is also crazy, as you know, it can almost become a 2nd job.
If I lived under different circumstances, I could have saved some substancial money. For example, if I had an extra room or closet, I could have spent only $100 (insidesun.com)on the lighting set up (light, ballast, and reflector) instead of $250. Maybe I would not have needed the inline fan & controller, save $120 right there, just get a circulating fan or something. $60 on the carbon filter. And of course, save $180 on the tent. A few hundred bucks (around $300-$400) difference right there based on the circumstances, it's pretty interesting to compare.

My roommate does not know, though may have a thought about what's inside the tent, the only suspicious new thing in my room, however never really comes into my room, and whenever I'm not home I lock my door wich could also be suspicious, but there's no way I'm going to leave it unlocked. However 1 person does know as of recently, and that is my true, closest, and oldest best friend since we were 6 years old. I knew from the pre-beginning that it would be inevitable that I would have to tell him, or he would find out either way since we see eachother so often. However once I did, we have never spoke about it since as I explained the seriousness and severity that this entails. He doesn't even ask me how how it's going along. We're both grown adults and I trust that my secret is safe.

Be well buddy.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2008)

yeah i hear ya bro.. im on more of a budget and dont know if stayin around or movin soon so i dont wanna invest more then 200 on proper lighting and all... 180 for grow tent imthinkin i could build one for under 50 hopefully.. I dont know though ill see where life takes me i guess.. 

becarful man with that roomate if you dont trust him with keepin doors unlocked when your gone you must have reason too.. around harvest time dont go showin extra nugz or he mite take down the door and see whats up...


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jun 14, 2008)

Around $200 can go along way if you spend it right, I'm sure you know. You could definatly pull off a tent/cabinet for well under $100. If it wouldn't arouse suspision I would have totally built something from scratch. I love that kind of stuff.

I can trust my roommate, but I take no chances.
You are totally right about the flashing of nugs around crib. I'll have to contain myself and maintain the casuality of things .


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jun 14, 2008)

very nice! Yhanks for sharing with us!


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jun 17, 2008)

Well, this grow was definately a learning experience on a lot of levels... I'm actually glad, and was kind of hoping that things would go wrong in order to gain knowledge, run into challenges, and gain experience.

The big, Big Bud, is a hermie  :fid::doh:.... No comment, let's leave it at that.
Besides checking for general health, etc. during flowering I will need to be much more diligent for checking for hermaphrodites as well. Lesson learned, the hard way.

Oh well, at least i have created a new strain, lol. Maybe it will be the new wave of the future . I'll try growing it on my 3rd journal in 2 months, so be on the lookout for *California Orange Bud* x *Big Bud*.

Everything is getting chopped this weekend to end one chapter and begin the next. Regardless of the very few seeds the California Orange Bud curing is going well and the plants amazing, so I'm not dissapointed.

Until next time, be well everyone.


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jun 21, 2008)

Howdy everyone,

Here's the final update...
Everything chopped today 3 California Orange Buds, 3 Red Shivas. The 2 Big Bud that were female both went hermie, maybe I got a bad batch of seeds. Oh well, whatever.

3 California Orange Buds (these really filled in during the past week, noticably, compared to the one I chopped last week. They are soooo stank and sticky, and have a little orange/lime kinda scent ):






3 Red Shiva (these are airy and light. Smells great):



End of chapter 1.

I'm now gonna clean out the area to make room for the new tennants Blue Mystic and Bubblelicious, plus the California Orange Bud clone. The sexing is looking favorable too, so far.

Peep my other grow journal for chapter 2, update tomorrow.

I want to thank everyone for their help, suggestions and support, which without, could have led to failure. Knowledge is priceless, and the gift of it I've received here at MP and it's wonderful members is going to be cherished and held with pride and confidence as I move forward to the next grow to which I intend and assure will out do the one previous.
Thank you:clap: :aok:, you rock!


----------



## lorenzo (Jun 21, 2008)

Those Orange Buds are looking nice. Did you weigh the wet yeild?


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi lorenzo, thanks for the feedback.

No I didn't, though I was tempted .

The 1 California Orange Bud I chopped last week is just about ready for jars and burping, and weighs about 8 grams... These other 3 are a little bigger and quit noticably more dense due to the extra week in flower, so I'd like to guess around 12-15 grams each, one plant was just a monster, I have a clone of it  which I topped and now has 4-6 main cola sites, so I'm hoping I can pull an oz. off it in eight weeks.

I'm prunning the 3 Red Shivas now, they smell great (have my fingers under my nose right now ). They are very airy, so I'd assume all 3 will probably weigh around 20 grams dry.

In a week or so, I'll update with the weight in.

Be well.


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jun 21, 2008)

What the heck, for you lorenzo 
65.1 grams, wet, on the Red Shiva.


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jun 28, 2008)

Okay final update on this journal, the weights.

*4 California Orange Bud* - 37 grams



*3 Red Shiva* - 26 grams



Well, on average, it's approximately just under 10 dry grams per plant... Ehh, not the worst . You could say the money spent on equipment and materials payed for itself.

The California Orange Bud is great, looks and smells like dank, and is a great high. A little uppy and happy, but body too. Has slight citrusie taste too, heh.

Red Shiva pretty similar, little weaker, nice taste. The buds have almost no odor at all. They are very airy, but it was my growing that caused it I'm sure. The colas were pretty dense, so I know the potential of the plant is there. Maybe I should have let it have another week or two. Oh well, needed the space for the current round.

Overall, I'm pretty satisfied, and it's very gratifying (as I'm sure you all know ) to enjoy the fruits of your labor and enjoy all the hard work you put in on so many levels.

I, once again, want to that everyone here at MP for all the input, feedback, and advice, as well as all the tutorials and stickies that you wonderful people took the time to make in order to help out your fellow man/woman. I sincerely appreciate .

And so do my 2 new friends 


Be well and take care to you and yours everyone.


----------

